# Opem Minded Marriage



## Rick Wiatrowski

What are all the things you can do in an open minded marriage? >


----------



## Spicy

What does that mean exactly?

In most marriages, you can do just about anything that you both agree too...


----------



## Personal

In no particular order:

breathe
pick your nose
shrug
look at a wall
trim your toe nails
talk
brush your teeth

...it goes on and on


----------



## SunCMars

It is not what you CAN do in a marriage.
It is what you SHOULD do.

To keep it healthy, prosperous, friendly, loving.




The Host-


----------



## kekkek

In an open minded marriage, you can even put mustard on pancakes if you so choose. And your partner might even try a bite!


----------



## Laurentium

There's _this_ thing, there's _that_ thing, and especially that _other_ thing! All manner of things.


----------



## ConanHub

Laurentium said:


> There's _this_ thing, there's _that_ thing, and especially that _other_ thing! All manner of things.


I really really really LOVE THAT THING!!!!:grin2:


----------



## TheBohannons

kekkek said:


> In an open minded marriage, you can even put mustard on pancakes if you so choose. And your partner might even try a bite!


That's going a little too far!


----------

